# It's time to ban vaping while driving...



## swisscheese (29/10/19)

Hi Guys,

I had to laugh at myself a few days ago, but in the moment, there was total sense of humour failure.

I stopped in at SirVape after work to pick up a Fatality (thanks to the advice of some gents here), and ended up leaving with a Titan PWM, FP RTA, and a few other items. My inner child had the atty ready and batteries charged in no time, to keep me company on my journey to get tjops before the butchery closed.

It started raining but we braved the weather. Moving through traffic with windows closed, I decided to put the Fatality through its paces. One hard hit and Morgan Freeman's: "at this point he realised..." ran through my brain. I was totally blind for what felt like forever.

Has anyone else nearly ended themselves while vaping in a manner worthy of the Darwin Awards?

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/10/19)

I think I may be in the running for a Darwin Award too, even if it is just a small one.

One large pull on a Ammit 25 with a 0.2 ohm coil at 50 W, (when I still had lips that co-operated in the full DL van Hunks procedure,) one huge cloud in car as I missed the partially opened window due to one huge juice dump coinciding with said cloud.

Anyone else ever tried to wind down a window in Fourways peak hour traffic to see what’s happening around you while trying to unscrew a leaking RTA to save the mod while trying to get to a tissue in the cubbyhole and getting out of the intersection by turning with legs only to pull over a.s.a.p. after completing the turn. Strange how people lose their sense of humor in traffic if your car suddenly stops and cars hazards goes on. Should be used to it as most taxi’s do it.

The fact that my car was parked in a open parking bay for 4 hours for a afternoon pre leaving work wash and that the mod was in the cup holder may have contributed just ever so slight a little bit to this fiasco!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## swisscheese (29/10/19)

It doesn't feel as bad being a dumbass when you have company

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/10/19)

I don't like this thread at all. It makes me see News24 articles with screenshots and antivape propaganda.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean (30/10/19)

I just always leave my fan up on the wind screen to blow the clouds to the back and out the window. But the VG eventually builds up on the inside of the windscreen that needs a good scrubbing from a paper towel.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)

My dog is usually in the car with me and she's not 18 yet, so I usually blow the vapour out the window - which means that you'll usually find me driving with my left hand. People often think I'm left-handed, because I also use the mouse with my left hand - just an old habit - but I'm not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/19)

swisscheese said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had to laugh at myself a few days ago, but in the moment, there was total sense of humour failure.
> 
> ...



Vaping while driving can be dangerous - thanks for bringing this up @swisscheese 

Hasnt been a problem for me because I almost always vape lower powered devices in the car - either my little EVOD or the Subtank Mini (set up low on power - thats how I like that tank anyway)

Vape and drive safe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)

I agree with @Silver. When I drive and vape it's always with something that doesn't blow huge clouds e.g. EGO AIO ECO, Nord, or Twisp CLIQ.

I've also got a Nord lanyard which I use for all 3 of the above. Helps to have the mod around my neck so that I don't drop it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (31/10/19)

The trick is to have your window slightly open and to blow out the side of your mouth towards the window, not to blow straight ahead because it will temporarily block your view, learned that quickly when i first started vaping. 

P.s I really don't like the words "Ban" and "Vaping" used in the same sentence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## zadiac (31/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> The trick is to have your window slightly open and to blow out the side of your mouth towards the window, not to blow straight ahead because it will temporarily block your view, learned that quickly when i first started vaping.
> 
> P.s I really don't like the words "Ban" and "Vaping" used in the same sentence.



And then someone makes sense...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (31/10/19)

Whaaaahaaaaa @Room Fogger, yeah bud I k ow the feeling

Mmmm...... Lets list the the things that goes right while "vapedrivin" its damn shorter that what goes wrong

1... Can't think of any..... oh every 9 out 10 tanks gets refilled successfully 

What went wrong 

Ever had a full tank spill on your pants? I have

Miss dripped... Weeelllll I have 

Lost my vape in a sudden brake... Same 

Had a severe dry hit from Satan..... Coughed like hell

BUT do I want a ban on vapedrivin.... HELL 2 DA NO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (31/10/19)

this fits here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Asterix (31/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> View attachment 181680
> this fits here


I agree..... and funny how you always seem to get only green lights when your tank is dry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (31/10/19)

Yup, with the recent heat in Rustenburg, its AC all the way, you vape, you dehydrate. 
So, i opened the window about half of what i usually do. Fatalty , hex, boom! 
Massive cloud, normally, not an issue but with the restricted airflow through the chamber of the Ranger and a quick right turn that put the afternoon sun right in my face, i too experienced complete blindness. Panicstations amd alarm bell went off, and i go an open that darn window all the way. And now, it was not a seven car pile up that nearly killed me, was the heat! I now have a 100mm minimum opening rule! Any more and you die, any less, and you die again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (31/10/19)

I use my "low cloud" devices 90% of the time I'm driving. Galaxies MTL RDTA and BB exocet. They just fit comfortably in the hand and batteries and juice last long enough not to change midway through a trip.

But I keep my dual coil cloud chuckers within reach in case some laitie at the robot wants to have a cloud competition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (31/10/19)

Adephi said:


> I use my "low cloud" devices 90% of the time I'm driving. Galaxies MTL RDTA and BB exocet. They just fit comfortably in the hand and batteries and juice last long enough not to change midway through a trip.
> 
> But I keep my dual coil cloud chuckers within reach in case some laitie at the robot wants to have a cloud competition.



Times they are a-changing as Cat Stevens said. It used to be racing the car next to you. Now it's blowing clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (1/11/19)

I can't relate to "it's time to ban vaping while driving" but would fully agree with it's time to ban driving while vaping, changing gear as you get a burn't hit because concentrating on driving caused not keeping a check on juice levels!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (3/11/19)

Silver said:


> Vaping while driving can be dangerous - thanks for bringing this up @swisscheese
> 
> Hasnt been a problem for me because I almost always vape lower powered devices in the car - either my little EVOD or the Subtank Mini (set up low on power - thats how I like that tank anyway)
> 
> Vape and drive safe


Yeah I yet got to learn how to drive with a mod in my hand but since it's both my parents' car that I am using in the UK (And it also applied in South Africa too), my common sense tells me that there will be no smoking (that was before I started vaping) in the car and the same rule applies with no vaping in the car too as it is just not safe at all. If I ever need to vape, I stop somewhere safe and have a few quick puffs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/11/19)

MTL or RDL
And a RTA while driving and the hope that trump and his S.A. followers doesnt read this thread and we might survive the S.A. roads

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (3/11/19)

Basically I just blow out slowly in stages normally three counts with the hope that the taxi next to me stay on his side of the road

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/19)

Driver window slightly open and that's pretty much Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (3/11/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I yet got to learn how to drive with a mod in my hand but since it's both my parents' car that I am using in the UK (And it also applied in South Africa too), my common sense tells me that there will be no smoking (that was before I started vaping) in the car and the same rule applies with no vaping in the car too as it is just not safe at all. If I ever need to vape, I stop somewhere safe and have a few quick puffs.



I can't hold a "normal" mod when I drive. But with a Nord it's easy and having it on a lanyard is easier still. I guess for guys it's easy because their hands are bigger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/11/19)

Quite frankly I think we should regulate ourselves to preempt a law against vaping and driving. We don't need to do anything more to put the public's back up against vaping - or the government's. Besides, it *is* dangerous to blow clouds when driving. It's not funny and it's nothing to boast about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

